# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Exportación de crustáceos creció 9.9% sumando US$ 18.3 millones en primer trimestre

## gpacheco

*Lima, may. 17 (ANDINA).-* Las exportaciones de crustáceos registraron un crecimiento de 9.9 por ciento en el primer trimestre de este año sumando ventas por 18 millones 387 mil dólares, superior a los16 millones 387 mil dólares registrados en similar periodo del 2008, informó hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex).  
Pese a la crisis financiera, Estados Unidos se convirtió en el principal mercado de los crustáceos peruanos con compras por 14 millones 554 mil dólares y con una participación del 79.1 por ciento del total, le sigue España que representó el 13.9 por ciento del total, Francia (1.9 por ciento) y Países Bajos uno por ciento, entre otros. 
Según el Boletín del Sector Pesca y Acuicultura de Adex, el principal producto exportado fue el langostino en sus diferentes partidas: Colas de langostinos sin cocer en agua o vapor, Langostino entero congelado y Colas de langostino sin caparazón congeladas.  
Las Colas de langostinos sin cocer en agua o vapor se exportaron por 13 millones 593 mil dólares, la partida de Langostino enteros congelado por dos millones 618 mil dólares y las Colas de langostino sin caparazón congeladas, por un millón 929 mil dólares, dijo la Gerencia de Industrias Extractivas de Adex. 
Otras partidas exportadas en el primer trimestre del 2009, de las nueve totales de ese rubro, y, que registraron montos menores fueron Cangrejos (excepto macruros) congelados) y Camarones, langostinos y demás decápodos preparados o conservados, entre otras. 
Las principales empresas exportadoras de crustáceos son Marinazul con ventas por tres millones 3,000 dólares; Corporación Refrigerados INY por dos 2 millones 585 mil dólares; Eco Acuícola por un millón 911 mil dólares; La Fragata, Congelados Pacífico y Virazon, entre otros. 
Si se compara solo los primeros trimestres de los seis últimos años, resalta el crecimiento del rubro crustáceos. Así, en el 2004 se exportó por seis millones 289 mil dólares, mientras que en el 2005 el monto ascendió a casi ocho millones 300 mil dólares. 
En el 2006 fue por diez millones 615 mil dólares, el 2007 por 13 millones 369 mil dólares, en el 2008 16 millones 731 mil dólares y en los primeros tres meses de este año 18 millones 387 mil dólares.Temas similares: Artículo: Exportación de cacao creció 67% en primer trimestre para sumar US$ 18 millones Artículo: Producción Agropecuaria creció casi 3% en primer trimestre del año, afirma Minag Exportación de achiote y derivados creció 21% en primer semestre al sumar US$ 4.7 millones Exportación de jugos de frutas creció 55% en primer trimestre del año Exportación de cereales peruanos sumó US$ 20.83 millones en primer trimestre

----------

